# XenoCon 2013 - May 17-19 in Milan, IL (Quad Cities)



## UselessTriviaMan (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey all,

I wanted to extend an invitation to anybody in the mighty Midwest of the USA - our local Quad Cities gaming convention, *XenoCon*, will take place May 17-19 at the Milan Community Center in Milan, IL.


This year we've moved to the Illinois side of the river to a bigger (and much nicer) venue. (Our Facebook Page!)


Our Guests of Honor this year will be Jamie Chambers and Clinton J. Boomer.


Other notable events: The 2nd Annual Grindhouse Arena, Pathfinder Society, Magic: The Gathering tournament, the HARPY roleplaying tournament (Pathfinder), and much more!


----------

